# Burning a .CDR image onto a DVD



## aicul (May 22, 2005)

I'm trying to burn a .CDR disk image onto a DVD. This is quite straight forward, select the .cdr file and click burn in disk utility.

However, when I insert the DVD in a mac, DVD player will not work and issue a "Supported Disk not available" message. To get around this I have to file/open DVD media... and select the DVD's  VIDEO_TS folder.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 22, 2005)

What's the actual name of the disk?  Sometimes a DVD will not play unless the name of the DVD is in all capital letters and contains no whitespace characters.


----------



## aicul (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

The name is in upper case with "_" instead of spaces. That's if you mean the .CDR filename - is this what you intend?

I've tried converting to a .IMG and then burning that onto the DVD, success is better but not 100%. Plus creating a .IMG is a real nuisance in OSX.


----------



## lombarke (May 23, 2005)

aicul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> The name is in upper case with "_" instead of spaces. That's if you mean the .CDR filename - is this what you intend?
> 
> I've tried converting to a .IMG and then burning that onto the DVD, success is better but not 100%. Plus creating a .IMG is a real nuisance in OSX.



Creating images in osx is easy as pie when you use DVD Imager (http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19456).


----------



## aicul (May 24, 2005)

You said it, lombarke, DVD imager IS the solution today. I've been using this tool with positive success. 

However, I have had to hack it to force it to insert a DVD-ROM section. I don't like hacking.

Back to .CDR, I wonder why this disk image doesn't work. Seems quite pointless for apple to have added this format and it not being very effective during the burn. Besides why make this format altogether. Why not add a "burn DVD-video" option. I guess these questions will remained un resolved.


----------



## lombarke (May 24, 2005)

is it possible that the CDR format is only for...cd's?  and not dvd's?  if you make an image of a CD, and burn it to DVD, it won't play like a DVD...it'll just contain the data that's on the CD.  I'm not really familiar with the .CDR disk image format, or where you even got the image made from...but DVD Imager all you have to do is drag over the Video_TS folder and poof..it makes one for you.  I use disk utility to burn that .IMG created to a DVD.


----------



## aicul (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

I generated the .CDR using Disk Utility convert function, as per Apples help instructions. The format indicated is actuallt "CD/DVD master", so educated guess it should be ok for a dvd.

Guess the help instructions don't apply to dvd's.


----------



## MisterMe (May 24, 2005)

aicul said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I generated the .CDR using Disk Utility convert function, as per Apples help instructions. The format indicated is actuallt "CD/DVD master", so educated guess it should be ok for a dvd.
> 
> Guess the help instructions don't apply to dvd's.


Educated guess? Educated guess?! Here's the deal: a CD master can only be used to create a CD. A DVD master can only be used to create a DVD. If you create a CD master, the file is an bit-for-bit copy of the original CD. Sure you can save this file as data on a data DVD, but you cannot reformat it to create a usable entertainment DVD. If you create a DVD master, the file is a bit-for-bit copy of the original DVD. You cannot reformat and compress it to fit a CD.


----------



## aicul (May 25, 2005)

All I can say is what you say, *MisterMe*, makes perfect sense.

But, if you look at apple's help, they will tell you to do just that. Convert the .dmg to a .cdr using format "CD/DVD master" and then burn onto a DVD.

So are you saying that your experience with the Disk Utility is that the convert feature using format "CD/DVD maste" is specifically and only reserved for CD masters?


----------

